# Advice on Speakers to Buy for New Home



## chitra0828 (Mar 6, 2013)

I know it's the usual question, but I am an audio novice who wants to create the right audio atmosphere for my family and me to enjoy our collection of music, and to be able to enjoy movies etc. in our new home that we are constructing. It's very exciting, but i dont have the budget to hire an AV firm, and was anyway advised that it is best for me to figure it out for myself, also more enjoyable LOL.

Room dimensions:

The Family room is 16 x 26' so lovely space. The TV and front speakers would sit on the 16' wall. But the complication is that there are 2 door ways on either side of the central wall space. So effectively we really only have an 8' wall space on which the TV, Center channel and Front R/L speakers will be placed. We currently have a 50" TV. We might upgrade to a 60" TV. I checked with the architect and we only have about 10-11" above the door top to the ceiling if we want to place the front R/L speakers above the doors.

Now we will be sitting 14' away from the TV. Why? because there is a fireplace in the way. I know why have it. Apparently important for resale and to be honest, would be fun to have a FP during the winter (unless global warming takes that away too). So we sit 14' away, and the TV wall is 8' wide.

Now Crutchfield recommended the 255CRT by POlk for the center channel, and 2 265RTs for the right and left speakers. Then they recommended the 80FX RTs for the side and back speakers making a 7.1 surround sound system. So my questions are:

a. What do i do given that the TV wall space is narrower than the line to my sofa and primary viewing area?

b. Should i put the front R/L speakers above the doors? If i do that, i cant use the 265RTs becasue they are 9" wide and 20" high, so what kind of speaker would be 9-10" high and about 15" wide? Do front side speakers come in similar dimensions to a center channel, and is it even advisable to use such speakers? Also, i thought speakers should NOT be very close to the side walls, and if I put them above the doors, then it means the speakers would be about 12" away from the side walls.

c. Should i even be doing POlk config above or are there better options out there for the same or lower price that would work as well?

d. One AV guy i know suggested that since the sound field is narrow because the speakers will be 7' apart but i am sitting 14' away, i should place the side ceiling speakers at 14' but only 1' away from the side wall. I should also place the back ceiling speakers at say 22' from the TV wall and 2' in from the sides. This would help to widen the sound field.

Can you please advise on all these points, and whether there are any solutions that I am missing in my research? Thanks so much in advance for all the thoughts.

Best Chitra


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

First off welcome to the Shack! Congrats on your new home being built, great information on room dimensions.. What is your budget and do you already have your receiver?


----------



## chitra0828 (Mar 6, 2013)

JQueen: Thanks for the welcome . The Onkyo receiver I list in my profile we already own. The Crutchfield rep I spke with said that altho it is a 2006 model it would work perfectly fine with the config she was recommending me. If i wanted to upgrade to get the Odyessy caliberation ability (given my room constraints) then she would recommend the Yamaha A720 but there was no rush on that. I am trying to re-use this receiver and my Onkyo sub-woofer just to save some $$. From a budget standpoint, I'm perfectly comfortable spending I think the equivalent of $949 or so to get the 2 side speakers + the Center channel i describe and then I'd have to add the 4 80FX RTs = anotehr $800. So total budget of $2000 is fine for this room. But I'd love to spend less if i could, you know how bills add up for new construction! So if i could get great experience and quality for less i'd def be on board with that. I'm a little stumped to find places where i could test drive these speakers. I'm searching online to see if i can do that. What i currently have is a surround sound system of Onkyo front speakers, center channel and 2 side and 2 back speakers. The series is SKF240F. but they are onwall not in wall disappearing like the Polks that were suggested and since we're doing new home I'm thinking would be nice to get them to disappear like that right? What do you think?


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

are you set on in wall speakers? only reason i ask is because if you ever want to upgrade
if your willing to pay $650 I would recommend either of these receivers 

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak....1-A/V-Surround-Receiver-TrueHD-DTS-HD/1.html
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...NR809-7.2-Channel-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html


----------



## chitra0828 (Mar 6, 2013)

Sorry JQueen: i misread your response. I have looked at shelf speakers but overall I'm thinking that in wall is the best bet just from the stanfdpoint of aesthetics. I did look at shelf speakers but they become really bulky and we'd rather not have the kids bumping into them etc. I will definitely check out these receivers.


----------



## chitra0828 (Mar 6, 2013)

hey great i will check them out. I also found another thread on HTS http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-audio-speakers/37318-polk-vs-klipsch-2.html

in which a member listed a bunch of good internet only speaker OEMs incl SVS etc and recommended looking into them. I am not sure how pricey they are, but would you suggest i try to research them as well? I'm getting nowhere finding a place to test drive the speakers. We only seem to have mass retailers in our neck of the woods! I will keep looking.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Chitra,
A hale and hearty welcome to HTS. As you live in an area with a good number of HiFi/Home Theater Stores, I really could not recommend enough going to listen to some different speakers to get an idea of your preferences.

While Polk makes a solid speaker, there are many other choices out there. Brands like B&W, PSB, Paradigm, Klipsch, Focal, Dynaudio, and Definitive Technology are just the tip of the iceberg.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## chitra0828 (Mar 6, 2013)

Guys/Gals: I'm struggling to find any Hi fi stores where i can listen. Only finding mass retailers. and AV consultant offices. Doesnt make sense because there's good spending money in this county. Are there any websites that would guide me about hi fi stores? I live in Fairfield county, CT. Thx


----------



## chitra0828 (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi: so i visited a really nice audio shop that i found in a neighbouring town. we discussed the issue of the constraints to our room ie the TV will be on an 8' wide wall (so wall speakers would be 7' apart), and we'd be sitting 14' away. REcall that the reason the TV wall is 8' wide is because even tho the room is 16' wide, there are 2 door ways on either side of the TV wall, which is why we only get an 8' span. The dealer suggested that we separate out music listening from TV/movie/sports watching. He suggested that we dedicate the Den/Library which is a 16'x18' room for music listening and do a nice pair of floor speakers where we can make sure we can space the speakers to get the right musical listening experience. and for the Audio/video experience in the family room, we go for ceiling front speakers (right and left). Since they would be in the ceiling, we could get them 14' (the doorways wouldnt matter). We would get better sound separation which is important for the movie/sports experience. We'd lose a bit in terms of ear level, but since it is the center channel that sends most of the dialogue and that would be at ear level, we'd be pretty much fine. Does anyone have any comments on this possible plan? Are we complete idiots to be considering front ceiling speakers or is there some merit to this plan? Thx Chitra


----------



## xxJ0S3YxWAL3Sxx (Oct 29, 2011)

Answer to Audio = Bowers & Wilkins


----------



## chitra0828 (Mar 6, 2013)

For sure, we're checking them out. But any opinion on the suggestions of the dealer as regards config? Also what about Monitor Audio?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
In Wall speakers represent some pretty severe acoustic compromises. While it certainly makes for an unobtrusive install, if wanting a really engaging Home Theater, I would only go with them as a last recourse.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## chitra0828 (Mar 6, 2013)

Hey JJ: thanks for your comment. But the dealer was suggesting CEILING front speakers so we could get optimal distance of 14' between the speakers. What are your thoughts on that? Pls see the update i posted today around 6:30p. i had visited an audio shop and given our wall constraints the dealer had suggested we split music listening from the audio/video...


----------



## chitra0828 (Mar 6, 2013)

Another question: Let's say I go with a center channel that sits on the entertainment center in front of the TV (which is wall mounted) and Front Right/Left speakers that sit on end tables or speaker stands. Currently, advice i got was to get the Polk Csi A4 Center Channel and the Polk Tsi 200s for front R/L. These speakers seem pretty bulky at 9" depth each. The total budget on these would be $1000 approximately. For the same amount could I get good quality shelf speakers and center channel that are less bulky? Keep in mind I would be sitting 14' away from the TV. I could go a bit higher if it meant improving the quality. I could also consider floor speakers possibly, but they seem a lot more expensive.... Any thoughts? Thx chitra


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

chitra0828 said:


> Another question: Let's say I go with a center channel that sits on the entertainment center in front of the TV (which is wall mounted) and Front Right/Left speakers that sit on end tables or speaker stands. Currently, advice i got was to get the Polk Csi A4 Center Channel and the Polk Tsi 200s for front R/L. These speakers seem pretty bulky at 9" depth each. The total budget on these would be $1000 approximately. For the same amount could I get good quality shelf speakers and center channel that are less bulky? Keep in mind I would be sitting 14' away from the TV. I could go a bit higher if it meant improving the quality. I could also consider floor speakers possibly, but they seem a lot more expensive.... Any thoughts? Thx chitra


Hello,
I would give serious thought to the amazing deal the Accessories4less currently has for Focal Chorus 814v floorstanding speakers and the matching Chorus Center Channel.

These speakers are finished in a beautiful Piano Lacquer Black Finish and the towers and CC retail for close to $3000, but during Black Friday AC4L were selling the combo for $1000. It is certainly well worth calling AC4L Owner Mark and asking him what would be the best deal on them.

Right now they are listed for $799 for the towers http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...loorstanding-Speakers-Gloss-Black-Pair/1.html and $349 for the Center Channel. http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...Dual-6-Center-Speaker-Gloss-Black-Each/1.html

These speakers were custom built for the now defunct Sound Advice. This type of finish is quite expensive to do and especially in France where the speakers are manufactured. Focal is one of my top 3 favorite speaker companies and they build the best tweeter I have ever heard. Focal's speakers go all the way up to $150,000 a pair for the Grande Utopia EM.
Best,
JJ


----------



## chitra0828 (Mar 6, 2013)

Thx JJ I'll read up on the links you sent me and call the company. Thx!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

No worries amigo.


----------

